# New IBS sufferer.....I think



## piperbaby (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, very happy to have found this site. Any way just before Christmas I started feeling very sick in the mornings after eating breakfast and this would last throughout the day. Nausea, sore stomach, back ache, bloating, gas, sometimes uncontrollable. This went on for weeks, sometimes bad sometimes not to bad. Very soft stools but still have a hard time to go, sometimes constipated. Went to Dr. and he did lots of blood tests which very all totally fine (except I am in full blown menopause) also had an ultrasound and that was perfectly normal. Will be having a fecal test soon as well but my Dr is fairly certain there is nothing seriously wrong. Then I was feeling ok for a few weeks and then last week I got very sick on a Thursday very constipated. I had a very very hard time to go but once I did it turned into diarrhea for several hours (is this normal) Friday I was also sick most of the day. Then not to bad for a few days, next friday had tomato sandwich and was sick all afternoon but ok in evening. Saturday had salad for lunch and was sick all afternoon, I did some research and found out it could be the raw vegetables so I haven't had any for a few days and the nausea has gone away but now I am constipated. Still having gas and some bloating but not as bad. Are these typical symptoms of IBS? Is this what I have? Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I had a very very hard time to go but once I did it turned into diarrhea for several hours (is this normal)


Very common for those with IBS Constipation predominant. Hard for us to say .. Sure everything sounds very familiar... but.. Only a Dr can really diagnose you. IBS can mimic so many other things so it is dangerous to self diagnose. So stick through the diagnosis process with your Dr.


----------

